# Risse in meiner Tapete



## plume (3. März 2006)

Hallo ich habe hier ein wallpaper: 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/29837428/

ich wuerde da gerne noch n paar fetzen tapete rausruppen 
ne textur fuer ide dahinterliegende betonwand hab ich schon...

kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich das am bestern veranstalte?

thx


----------



## holzoepfael (3. März 2006)

Hi

Also ich mag mich noch daran erinnern, das die gleiche Frage schonmal kam. Suche einmal nach Tapete.....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. März 2006)

Hallo plume und herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Um die "Zusammenarbeit" angenehmer zu gestalten würde ich dich bitten die Netiquette zu beachten.

Vielen Dank

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (3. März 2006)

Hai,

da wäre das altbeliebte Gurusnetwork Tutorial  (Torn Newspaper)

Ciao Stefan


----------

